# squidgee sauce



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Whilst I'm on a roll....how have you gone with the new squidgee pro range sauce.I use it sparingly and it goes a long way.Does it improve your catch rates?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Geoff (May 29, 2007)

How did you go about applying it to the plastics? I haven't used it yet but it seems quite thick. What did you do with it once you opened the packet? Is it single use only or is it OK to store it for the next fishing outing?


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I just opened 3mm of a corner of the sachet...every 20 minutes as the instructions say;I smear the tail 1/3 with a thin smudge of attractant on any plastic brand.It does seem to bring on the pickers though.I reused one sachet for a month with no refridgeration-just straight into the plastics bumbag it went.
Does anyone else rate the attractant especially vs. stimulate or the new aussie specific stimulate plastics etc.?
Regards,
johnny


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I beleive that this attractant is more targeted at Australia species than a few other goops that are out there. I also like the fact that squiggies last longer than the likes of gulp and are more biodegradeable than gulps.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> Whilst I'm on a roll....how have you gone with the new squidgee pro range sauce


I wouldn't use it on a roll, stick to tomato.

I have some of the red worms (which look great) but I haven't made any firm conclusions as to whether the sauce makes them better or not. Maybe I should try tomato.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> johnny said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst I'm on a roll....how have you gone with the new squidgee pro range sauce
> ...


he he he he he he Dave , you idiot ha ha ha ha :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

lol,someone got it!....


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Got what...

I'm just hungry now..


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

I've only fished with the new Squidgee Pro's during one days fishing.

Seemed to work well for me, started getting hits immediately after switching from a lipless crankbaid. Managed to jag a couple of Bass within a few minutes of each other when rolling them across the bottom in deep water on a Rev Head.

Two thumbs up from me based on first impressions


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a few packets but the catch rate with or without the sauce on the squidgy's is pretty much the same, but they definately s*&t over gulp alive.
It does look a bit like apple sauce so maybe on a lamb roast.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried some on the weekend, it didn't help me. I got on my collar (no idea how) and lets hope it works better on fish than girlfriends!


----------



## MattyD (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm a keen boater and fisher of many decades and am thinking of getting a kayak to stay fit, so your forum is a good source of info for me. I have been a bit of a sceptic regarding the various scents on the market in the past, but have been using the new s-factor with great results on both hard and soft bodies. When a snapper swallows your squidgie down into its stomach (while I was attending to an incident in the boat with my 2 yo), you tend to believe that this stuff works. I also read the Fishing world article which said laboratory trials showed the majority of scents on the market do not work, (excluding gulp and s-factor) but didn't get the idea that squidgies were biodegradable. The s-factor sauce may be, but the lures themselves, I think not. Was also interested to see that the gulps last at least 18 months in seawater degradation trials, thats far too long for me to consider them to fit the definition of biodegradable, so I treat all my abused soft plastics the same and dispose of them in the bin when I get back home.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

MattyD said:


> When a snapper swallows your squidgie down into its stomach (while I was attending to an incident in the boat with my 2 yo), you tend to believe that this stuff works.


Heya MattyD,

I had a similar experience when using the s-factor scent for the first time, one of the Bass I caught inhaled a Rev-Head Jig with Squidgee Pro + Scent so far that I had to cut the line and extract the lure after filleting.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 17, 2007)

Hmmm, I don't like deep hooking myself as I release most of my fish, so now I stay on my toes and try to set the hook as soon as the fish hits. With the s-factor, if they aren't hooked the first time it doesn't seem to matter, as they usually seem to come back for a second go.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

MattyD said:


> I'm a keen boater and fisher of many decades and am thinking of getting a kayak to stay fit, so your forum is a good source of info for me. ......I treat all my abused soft plastics the same and dispose of them in the bin when I get back home.


I had a 17' half cabin for 4 years. 3 years in I got a kayak, and found I wasn't using the boat enough to justify keeping it (sold it last month). Just so many more fish, when you paddle back instead of firing up the 70HP Johnson, to go back to the start of a drift. The kids enjoyed riding in the back fishing with me also (one at a time of course). You should line up a test paddle, Matty - Plenty blokes on the forum will be willing to oblige.

Re the second comment (taking the gulps and plastics home for disposal), totally agree.


----------

